# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Программа проверки реестра на ошибки и их исправление.

## sasha51

Слышал есть программа проверки реестра на ошибки и их исправление. Пожалуйста подскажите какой программой можно проверить реестр на ошибки и исправить их и не навредит ли в какой то мере это компу от действий этой проги?.А не имея практики в данном вопросе получается ,вообще темный лес.Поэтому хотелось бы получить помощь от людей понимающих ,как можно решить мой вопрос и нужно ли это вообще.Просто я недавно скачал у Касперского аналогичную программку,так она насчитала 1322 ошибки и исправляет бесплатно только 15 ошибок,а за остальное требует бабло.Комп частенько тормозить стал и выдавать ошибки,так я кинулся проверять на вирусы ,но не каспер не вэб нечего не нашли.На форуме я уже писал о проблеме зависания и присылал логи согласно правилам ,но ничего найдено не было .А когда увидел программу проверки реестра подумал ,что может по этой причине происходит медленная работа компа.Спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Erekle

Таких программ море и ещё озеро, но безопасно не все работают. Некоторые даже автоматом, не спрашивая пользователя, что он хочет оставить, а что удалить. Есть проверенные, которые либо имеют опцию выбора степени сканирования и удаления, либо не имеют, но делают это более заботливо, чем другие. Из таких проверенных (которые сам предпочитаю в первую очередь): CCleaner, RegOrganizer, Glary Utilities, jv16, Norton WinDoctor. Но! Во-первых, щадящий режим предполагает поверхностную чистку, и она может не затрагивать серьёзные проблемы, то есть, они останутся. Во-вторых, и этими программами, пожалуй, за исключением первой, можно основательно навредить системе, если не понимать, что к чему.
А медленной работа может быть и по другим причинам, например, от обилия задействованных постоянно программ. Если все в автозапуске, многие без нужды и спроса ходят в сеть и так далее.

----------


## Vneo

Пользуюсь RegCleaner - ни разу не навредила компьютеру, а вытаскивала кучу ненужного хлама.

----------


## sasha51

Вы правы ,вся проблема еще заключается в том,что я не знаток и не силен в реестрах ,и для меня выбор нужных и не нужных записей реестра для чистки предложенных программой является сложным делом,но я полон желания разобраться в этом.Все когда то надо делать самому,чтоб не грузить других.Просто без участия человека обладающего знаниями одному практический не справиться.Можно конечно форматнуть,но я не сторонник  легкого пути потому ,что знания от этого не прибавляются.Есть еще более легкий путь,купить новый комп и не париться.Шутка конечно.Хорошо ,что я не пропустил сразу через CCLeaner.А где можно вообще более предметно узнать как распознать ключи реестра и что надо, а чего нельзя?Распознать как правильно должна выглядеть запись например одного из пунктов после сканирования реестра  программой CCLeane.Наверно существуют какие то правила составления или шаблоны этих записей или как там они называются?Если подскажите буду очень Вам благодарен.

----------


## Matias

1.ЛК выпускает антивирусные программы, а не чистильщики реестра. Что за программу вы скачали?
2. Не рекомендую пользоваться чистильщиками реестра, поскольку они могут принести больше вреда, чем пользы. Если вы владеете английским, прочтите статью "Do I need a registry cleaner", в которой рассказывается, чем опасны подобные программы.

----------

